#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > GATE, IES, JTO, PSU Exams Zone & Related Discussion >  >  Study material for gate

## prynca

i want to give GATE 2013 exam. Can u plz send me gud study material for gate CS exam





  Similar Threads: how to Prepare for gate & GATE exam preparation Study Material GATE study material Gate 2014 Study Material Study material for gate Study material for gate

----------


## nirmala.nirma

can u send the study material for the preparation of gate

----------


## neetigupta20

please send gate study material for computer science............

----------


## nkbcrec

plz send study material of electrical engg.

----------


## pragya saraf

http://www.4shared.com/get/phSL76cU/...ering_boo.html ,in dis website u get overall material.

----------


## pragya saraf

4shared ebooks for any engineering branch syllabus as well as for gate lots of ebooks you get 4rm dis website...

----------


## underdog84

I have GATE and IES material of IES Made easy classes of year  2012,contact me if any body needs xerox of it at cheap price,(only in  mumbai) at etbindia[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## vincyvs88

plz send study material of electrical engg.

----------


## manassahoo

hi plzz send study material (electrical engg.)of made easy.email id manassahoo14[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## SINGHAKSH

how i can start preparation of gate-2014....

----------


## Trupti k

Can u plz sen study material for electrical engg.

----------


## gayu304

pls send the study material for cs&it

----------


## deepaksrm

Electronics and communication material of IES/made easy ..if any one have kindly ..send at deepaksrmimt[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## underdog84

You dont have to pay me ,its free,i mean u have to xerox it,i will give  the original u xerox it and give back the original to me, i have  GATE+IES MADE EASY postal study material,whoever asks i give them the  material to xerox,the only thing u have to do is study well for   GATE/IES or whatever exam u r studying and crack it,Doing some social  service to students who are aspiring seriously for  GATE/IES exam or  other PSU.

The only requirement is you shuld come to Mumbai (Goregaon) to take it,u can  xerox it in any xerox shop in goregaon, As i stay in goregaon,it will be  easier for me to take back the original from xerox shop and u can take  ur xerox.

If u have any queries on GATE exam /IES exam or any doubt in any  subject  in EC branch,u r free to ask me,have done a lot of R & D on  GATE/IES exam and other PSU.
Mail me to etbindia[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

Thanks and Regards,
Underdog

IN LIFE EITHER ONE OF THESE TWO THINGS WILL HAPPEN,

*"EITHER YOU WILL GIVE UP YOUR WILL BEFORE DESTINY
OR
DESTINY WILL GIVE UP BEFORE YOUR WILL*"
*
NEVER GIVE UP
NEVER SURRENDER TO DESTINY*

TRACK RECORD: 

GATE 2006: DISQUALIFIED 
GATE 2007: 96.15 %
GATE 2008: 97.04%
GATE:2009: DISQUALIFIED 
GATE 2010: 98.21%
GATE 2012: 98.55%
GATE 2013: ........  [MYSTERY]

----------


## Goffar Ali Sarkar

plz send the studymaterial for gate of ece department

----------


## Avanish maurya

plz send the studymaterial for gate of ece branch

Read more: Study material for gate - | FaaDoOEngineers.com http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...#ixzz29voRTyXi

----------


## sagarkahane

give me ur ph. no. so i can contact u please'
my ph no is 9922398815

----------


## kkkleit

plz post study material for CSE for gate2013..

----------


## Prajwal Kapse

plz can sum1 post mechanical ies study material..

----------


## sumit518

please send me study material for gate exam for mechanical engi.

----------


## nishuharry

pls try to provide study materials for gate of dept. CSE

----------


## asmi123456

can u give me notes 4 xerox plssssssss
 :):

----------


## chandansonia

what is your full email id?

----------


## ashang123

Dude do u have mechanical engg books?

----------


## Jasmin sahoo

Plz send gate study material of cse...

----------


## venkatesh Madem

Plz send the gate study material for ECE...

----------

